# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Σχετικά με smd leds

## t0my

Καλησπέρα στο forum.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας και τις συμβουλες σας σχετικά με τα smd ή smt leds.
Αρχικά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε που θα μπορούσα να βρω τέτοια φωτάκια στην Αθήνα.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω επίσης αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος (βρήκα στο internet κάτι για μια solder paste)
για να τα κολλήσω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω κολλητήρι γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω 
να κάνω τόσο λεπτή κόλληση.
Εδώ πρέπει σας πω ότι γενικά δεν έχω εμπειρία από κολλήσεις.
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να αλλάξω τα smd ledάκια στην πλακέτα που φωτίζει το ταχύμετρο και το στροφόμετρο 
του αυτοκινήτου μου.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
(αν η θέμα είναι σε λάθος κατηγορία στο forum, ζητάω συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το κατατάξω σε κάποιο άλλο)

----------


## _ab

υπαρχει ενας εισαγωγεας στην καλλιθεα θα μαθω διευθηνση και θα κανω αλλο ενα post....

----------


## gsmaster

Ο μόνος προσιτός τρόπος να τα κολλήσεις είναι με μικρό (<25W) κολλητήρι με λεπτή μύτη. Ο τρόπος που λές με solder paste κτλ χρειάζεται ειδικά μηχανήματα που είναι πιο ακριβά, και είναι πιο δύσκολο να τα κολλήσεις έτσι.

Εξασκήσου με τις κολλήσεις σε καμια απλή πλακέτα.

SMD Led θα βρείς στα καταστήματα που φέρνουν ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτηματα.

ΥΓ είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει SMT led???

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Νομίζω κάπως γίνεται και με θερμό αέρα, αλλά θέλει τρελό εξοπλισμό...

----------


## t0my

Καλημέρα σας. Ναι είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι smd (ή smt, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια είναι η σωστή ονομασία τους).
Και για του λόγου το αληθές σας στέλνω και μια φωτογραφία. Το led που είναι πιο κοντά στο αξονάκι έχει κόκκινο χρώμα 
και χρωματίζει τον δείκτη, ενώ τα άλλα τρια έχουν πορτοκαλί χρώμα και φωτίζουν τα ψηφία του στροφόμετρου. Ε, εγώ
να αλλάξω αυτά τα τρια και να τα κάνω μπλε. Ο τύπος αυτών των led είναι smd PLCC3528. Θα τα παραγγείλω από
το δίκτυο αν δεν τα βρω στην Αθήνα.
Νομίζω ότι θα δοκιμάσω να το κάνω προσεκτικά μόνος μου και ο Θεός βοηθός...

----------


## gsmaster

Χλωμό το βρίσκω να βρείς τέτοια Led, τα κλασσικά SMD είναι μικρότερα απο αυτά, αλλά πιθανώς να κάνουν. 


ΥΓ.
SMT (Surface Mount Technology = Τεχνολογία επιφανειακής στήριξης)
SMD (Surface Mount Device = Εξάρτημα επιφανειακής στήριξης)

----------


## t0my

Χτες κατέβηκα στο κέντρο και έκανα μια βόλτα σε μερικά μαγαζιά
ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω τα smd led που ψάχνω  :frown: 
Τελικά τα παρήγγειλα σήμερα από ένα γερμανικό site.
Όταν μου έρθουν και αν τα καταφέρω θα σας στείλω το αποτέλεσμα.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές σας.

----------


## leosedf

www.ledsupply.com μπορείς να αγοράσεις είναι ασφαλές και δοκιμασμένο.
Μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις και LED με μέγεθος 0805

----------


## kitMAN

SMD LED έχει ο ΦΑΝΟΣ. Σολωμού 39 Αθήνα.

----------


## Nemmesis

απαντηση μετα απο 4χρονια...
καλιο αργα παρα ποτε  :Tongue2:

----------


## raptorok

τι εγινε τελικα, τα καταφερες???
μηπως το εχει κανει και καποιος αλλος???
αυτα τα smd ποικιλουν σε μεγεθος - volt - watt ???

----------


## ceid

Καλησπέρα

Για να μην ανοίξω νέο thread 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί τον τύπο του smd led της φωτογραφίας?

Και απο που θα μπορούσα να το προμηθευτω?

Ευχαριστώ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tasosmos

Λιγο χλωμο να καταλαβει καποιος τις διαστασεις ακριβως με βαση το πακετο των τσιγαρων...

Παρε ενα παχυμετρο και μετρα διαστασεις με οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη ακριβεια.

----------


## ceid

είναι 2,5mm x 1mm

----------


## navar

βαριούτσικα καπνίζεις και εσύ Χρήστο πάντως !

----------


## tasosmos

Χμμ λιγο περιεργο ακουγεται, το κοντινοτερο σε συνηθισμενα led ειναι σε 0805 συσκευασια δλδ 2,03 x 1,27 mm ή 1206 δλδ 3,05 x 1,52 mm. 

Με τις διαστασεις που εδωσες θα επρεπε να ηταν 1004 τα οποια δεν ξερω καν αν υπαρχουν στο εμποριο, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει ποτε και με μια γρηγορη ματια στην farnell δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο.

----------


## ceid

> Χμμ λιγο περιεργο ακουγεται, το κοντινοτερο σε συνηθισμενα led ειναι σε 0805 συσκευασια δλδ 2,03 x 1,27 mm ή 1206 δλδ 3,05 x 1,52 mm. 
> 
> Με τις διαστασεις που εδωσες θα επρεπε να ηταν 1004 τα οποια δεν ξερω καν αν υπαρχουν στο εμποριο, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει ποτε και με μια γρηγορη ματια στην farnell δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο.



Η μέτρηση δεν ήταν καθόλου μα καθόλου ακριβής

Διότι δεν έχω παχύμετρο και συν της άλλης έχασα το smd  :frown: 

Στην πλακέτα δεν έχω πρόβλημα χώρου το 2.03x1.27 mm φαίνεται λογικά να μου κάνει!

Πού μπορώ να αγοράσω κάτι τέτοιο!!

υσ το forum δεν έχει reputation απο ότι βλέπω.. Οότε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Απο Πατρα δεν εχω ιδεα, αν εισαι αθηνα 90% εχει ο Φανος. 

Αν εννοεις απο εξω πρακτικα οπουδηποτε εχουν... ψαξε για led smd 0805.

----------


## moutoulos

> Η μέτρηση δεν ήταν καθόλου μα καθόλου ακριβής ...



Σου επισυνάπτω τις διαστάσεις αυτών:
*
1206*
JSMD1206Draw.GIF


*0805*
0805diagram700426.jpg

Υπάρχει και η "σειρά" *0603* αλλά δεν νομίζω
να σου κάνει ..., είναι πολύ μικρά.

----------


## navar

> Υπάρχει και η "σειρά" *0603* αλλά δεν νομίζω
> να σου κάνει ..., είναι πολύ μικρά.



έιχα πάρει ένα σετ με 50(10 χ 5 χρώματα) απο δαύτα απο το ebay ! δεν είχα ψηλιαστεί οτι είναι τόσο μικρά και μου βγήκε η πίστη να τα κολλήσω !

πάντως τα είχα πάρει παμφηνα !

----------


## thanasis 1

Θελω να αποκολλησω δυο led smd σειρας 0603 για να τα βαλω σε μια αλλη συσκευη.
Αυτα τα led να προσπαθησω να τα αποκολλησω με θερμο αερα ή με κολλητηρι??

----------


## tasosmos

Αν δεν εχει βαρβατο ground plane η πλακετα βγαινουν ευκολα και με κολλητηρι με λιγη εξασκηση. 
Καλυτερα κανε καμια δοκιμη σε καμια αχρηστη αντισταση πρωτα ομως.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραια θα το δοκιμασω.

----------


## Ninetie

Καλησπέρα!

Γνωρίζουμε αν κυκλοφορούν κάπου στην Αθήνα (και σε τι τιμές) _έγχρωμα_ 5050 ή έστω 3528 SMD LEDs; Λόγω μεγέθους είναι πολύ ευκολότερα στο να κολληθούν με κλασικό κολλητήρι, εν συγκρίσει με τα περισσότερα.

----------


## mtzag

εγω ψαχνω 5050 smd leds με κινεζικες τιμες στα 400nm στα 310nm και στα 450nm

----------


## toni31

Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρώ τέτοια led???

----------


## agis68

εχουν αρκετά μαγαζιά στην Αθήνα τουλάχιστον. Πάντως πάρε απο είτε απο ebay είτε απο Ledsupply.com

----------


## toni31

Και πως τα ψάχνω στο Ebay?

----------


## agis68

> Και πως τα ψάχνω στο Ebay?



SMD LEDS τί άλλο? Αναλόγως αν θες κομμάτι ή μεγάλη ταινία ή ολόκληρη λαμπα με smd leds επάνω...


δές εδώ...




Σημείωση: Αν δεν διαθέτης λεπτό κολλητήρι, ή σταθερό χέρι ή και τα δύο θα χρειαστείς μια κολλητική πάστα που κολλάει ανευ κολλητηριου πάνω στο χαλκό. ειναι δοκιμασμένη και κρατάει καιρό.... δες εδώ

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον δεν ειδες καλα τι ψαχνει... Δεν ειναι και τοσο κοινα και μαλλον απιθανο το κοβω να βρει σε μαγαζι στην Αθηνα...

----------


## Ninetie

Αυτή η πάστα χρειάζεται θερμό αέρα για να κάνει μια κόλληση. Δεν την απλώνεις και τέλος, σα να ήταν... κόλλα. :P

----------


## toni31

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι τόσο κοινά ή μάλλον για μένα, δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί, αλλά τα βρήκα εδώ και τα ονομάζουν SIDELED. 
OSRAM

και σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί πάστα.

----------


## tasosmos

E καλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η παστα. 
Απ οτι βλεπω στο datasheet θα ειναι πχ σαν τα smd led 5050 οι επαφες τους οποτε κολλαει πολυ ευκολα με κολλητηρι και καλαι.

----------


## toni31

Θα αλλάξω φωτισμό στον πίνακα του κλίματος  από ένα  Oktaviaενός φίλου, από κόκκινο σε μπλε, και αυτά που φοράει τώρα δεν θα μπορούσαν να κολληθούν με κολλητήρι, γι αυτό είπα για πάστα. Στο datasheetκαι και εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται , θα δείξει στην πορεία.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θα αλλάξω φωτισμό στον πίνακα του κλίματος  από ένα  Oktaviaενός φίλου, από κόκκινο σε μπλε, και αυτά που φοράει τώρα δεν θα μπορούσαν να κολληθούν με κολλητήρι, γι αυτό είπα για πάστα. Στο datasheetκαι και εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται , θα δείξει στην πορεία.





χμμμμμ...... εχεις υπολογίσει οτι τα κόκκινα LED χρειάζονται τάση λειτουργίας 2,4V, ενώ τα μπλέ LED χρειάζονται 3,6V ??
Πώς θα καλύψεις την διαφορά ?? Τα μπλέ LED θα ανάβουν αρκετά πιο αχνα, απο τα κόκκινα αν απλώς τα αλάξεις....

----------


## toni31

Λάθος το Octavia έχει πράσινα και όχι κόκκινα  :Biggrin:  και ναι αν ήταν κόκκινα παρασύρθηκα και δεν το υπολόγισα.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## agis68

> Αυτή η πάστα χρειάζεται θερμό αέρα για να κάνει μια κόλληση. Δεν την απλώνεις και τέλος, σα να ήταν... κόλλα. :P



απλά ξέχασα να το αναφέρω σορρυ Σπύρος

----------

